
The Tories have voted that animals can't feel pain as part of the EU bill - feelix
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/brexit-government-vote-animal-sentience-cant-feel-pain-eu-withdrawal-bill-anti-science-tory-mps-a8065161.html
======
shallot_router
This is in some ways more despicable than almost everything the Trump
administration has passed so far.

~~~
blibble
it might be if it was true

in reality the house voted against requiring the government to add a clause
into the EU Withdrawal Bill that would have then bound the government to
include it as part of the EU withdrawal:

    
    
        Clause 7, page 6, line 18, at end insert—
        “(g) fail to pay full regard to the welfare requirements of animals as sentient beings.”
        Member’s explanatory statement
        This amendment holds Ministers to the animal welfare standards enshrined in Article 13 of the
        Treaty on the Functioning of the European Union.
    

which isn't the same thing as "voting against animals feeling pain"

the government could still do this, just it isn't bound to

(the environment secretary has been on a bit of a roll recently, such as
requiring CCTV in slaughterhouses, a total ban on bee-harming pesticides, and
so on)

------
tkyjonathan
Absolutely disgusting. I hope the Animals Welfare Party and the Green Party
might be able to do something about it.

